# New Stick.....



## Paul2281

So I just got done canding this one down to this point....Not many knots or anything too special with natural looks to the fine grain...I`m no artist,and can`t carve....So I`m trying to decide what to do with it,stain,torch some patterns in it,or buy some trinkets to put on/in it....


----------



## Rad

Paul2281 said:


> So I just got done canding this one down to this point....Not many knots or anything too special with natural looks to the fine grain...I`m no artist,and can`t carve....So I`m trying to decide what to do with it,stain,torch some patterns in it,or buy some trinkets to put on/in it....


Where do you pick up all your wonderfully crooked sticks? Especially in Florida?
Some guys do inlay work on their sticks -- this is also something that I intend to give a try.


----------



## Paul2281

Rad said:


> Paul2281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got done canding this one down to this point....Not many knots or anything too special with natural looks to the fine grain...I`m no artist,and can`t carve....So I`m trying to decide what to do with it,stain,torch some patterns in it,or buy some trinkets to put on/in it....
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you pick up all your wonderfully crooked sticks? Especially in Florida?
> Some guys do inlay work on their sticks -- this is also something that I intend to give a try.
Click to expand...

Thanks brother...I just stumble around out in this one spot with my saw,and loppers in my hand until I find something unique...

What do they inlay with? Stones,metal,ect.????


----------



## Rad

.[/quote] What do they inlay with? Stones,metal,ect.????[/quote]

Yes -- stone, metal, wire, sand, wood -- you can just about inlay anything!


----------



## Paul2281

Rad said:


> .


 What do they inlay with? Stones,metal,ect.????[/quote]

Yes -- stone, metal, wire, sand, wood -- you can just about inlay anything!

[/QUOTE]

Thanks man...I`ll have to see what I can think of....Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Paul2281

Rad said:


> .


 What do they inlay with? Stones,metal,ect.????[/quote]

Yes -- stone, metal, wire, sand, wood -- you can just about inlay anything!

[/QUOTE]

I was thinking maybe some Copper wire wrapping on different places on the stick...But as always,I get stuck on the finish of the wrap and how to make it stay....


----------



## Rad

CA glue


----------



## Paul2281

CA glue is what??? Would you groove for the wrap so it lays level, just wrap over the wood/stick???

Thanks....


----------



## Rad

CA glue is basically super glue -- they sell it In larger quantities in woodworking stores. Cut a groove to accept the wire, and glue it in; the goal is to have the wire flush with the wood -- the two becoming one. There is some talk on WSF about it, but there is a lot on-line also.
Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Paul2281

Rad said:


> CA glue is basically super glue -- they sell it In larger quantities in woodworking stores. Cut a groove to accept the wire, and glue it in; the goal is to have the wire flush with the wood -- the two becoming one. There is some talk on WSF about it, but there is a lot on-line also.
> Keep us updated on your progress!


Aaaah cool...I bought some copper and steal wire,gonna try them both together and see if I can get it to lay right....

Thanks...


----------



## Sean

Cool stick and ideas being thrown around. Have to see the finished product when you get done.

I just harvested a Birch stick last week, very similar in shape to yours. I'm leaving the bark on mine

though and when dry going to add some cherry danish oil to it and round the top off, then throw some

spar on it.


----------



## Paul2281

Sean said:


> Cool stick and ideas being thrown around. Have to see the finished product when you get done.
> 
> I just harvested a Birch stick last week, very similar in shape to yours. I'm leaving the bark on mine
> 
> though and when dry going to add some cherry danish oil to it and round the top off, then throw some
> 
> spar on it.


The only way I can think of to get a spiral groove all the way around the stick is to use the edge of a file...Or just carve out a 1/2" band so that all the wire lays in that band, instead of grooving it...

I`m also contemplateing a checker board design cut into the handle too...Damn you really have to use your mellon to figure out how to lay these ideas out,but thats the fun of it....I have it at the point where it`s sanded to my liking and at the point to DO SOMETHING to it....


----------



## JD79

That is a good looking stick. I'm a fan of the twisted and crooked.


----------



## Paul2281

JD79 said:


> That is a good looking stick. I'm a fan of the twisted and crooked.


Thanks,luckily the tip and handle pretty much line up even with all the bends and twists....


----------



## Sean

When you set it up like the last pic it really does have a nice bend there at the handle. I'm going to check mine with a piece of string

and weight and see how close the handle and tip are.


----------



## Paul2281

Sean said:


> When you set it up like the last pic it really does have a nice bend there at the handle. I'm going to check mine with a piece of string
> 
> and weight and see how close the handle and tip are.


Yep,that would be a good way to check it for alignment up an down....

I just wrapped some masking tape around the stick and took a hack saw blade and scored a line around following the tale to get a groove...

Stopping now to watch the news about explosions at the Boston Marathon....People reported blown apart....God Save those people....


----------



## Paul2281

Well I triedthe wire thing but I just didn`t like the look...The wire is thin and just didn`t make enough of a visilbe difference to me....

Going to Lowes to see what else I can find....


----------



## Paul2281

Did this for the handle to give some kind of texture for the handle/grip part....Round file and file edge for the X`s...


----------



## Sean

It's looking good. I'd almost think leaving it plain and a dark stain might really finish it off nice, but that's just me.


----------



## CAS14

I have really enjoyed this thread. Can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## Paul2281

Sean said:


> It's looking good. I'd almost think leaving it plain and a dark stain might really finish it off nice, but that's just me.


I`m at that point...The 2 stains I have here now,one is too dark and the other is too light...Colonial Maple and Dark Walnut....

So I might go see what other shades would look better....Or burn it with a torch....


----------



## Paul2281

CAS said:


> I have really enjoyed this thread. Can't wait to see the final result!


Thanks brother....


----------



## Paul2281

Sean said:


> It's looking good. I'd almost think leaving it plain and a dark stain might really finish it off nice, but that's just me.


Since this stick has little to no grain in it or it`s really fine I`m hoping stain will make it stand out better...We`ll see...


----------



## Paul2281

Well,at 11:30 last night I just had to do something....Torched it and dark walnut stain after....


----------



## NightKnight

That looks really sharp! The light burn marks with the dark stain really blend well together!


----------



## CAS14

Two thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## Paul2281

Thanks everyone....I will take some "00" steel wool and do a little more high lighting by rubbing away with the steel wool and wipping more stain on here and there to get a desired effect....

I tried to go outside my comfort zone with some embedded/inlayed copper and steel wire and got frustrated with it....I just couldn`t get it to lay right...Maybe another time or a different stick...


----------



## Paul2281

Got about 5 coats of Polyurithane on it...I took a ball peen hammer and tapped over the whole stick to give a kicked around kinda look/feel to it....


----------



## Paul2281

I got this one a few weeks ago and just washed off the dirt and sand...Scrubbed it down with a sanding sponge...I just rounded off the root ball and sealed off any open wounds with super glue...The whole stick is wiped down with vegatable oil....Now I`ll let it stand for a while and wipe down with oil every now and then....


----------



## Paul2281

This ones getting ready to be worked on...


----------



## Paul2281

I just got this one down the street from my house from someones yard waste on the street...I took it home and trimmed it down and sealed off the open wounds...Now will let it sit and cure up...


----------



## Paul2281

This one I just finished...I wasn`t really anything interesting with the stick and just couldn`t see waisting it...I found these screw on wooden knob things at LOWES so I put one on it and did a little cutting,grooving on it....


----------



## Paul2281

This is the next one....It`s been sitting in the shed for a while and hasn`t done any cracking,checking,ect....The bark did something strange and started lifting off,sorta like it had an air bubble under it...This after I kept the stick coated in vegetable oil as a trial to see how it worked on keeping it from checking...But all and all things look good so far...I just have to start working it and see where it takes me....


----------

